# Pet coyote



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Any of you guys had a pet coyote, that actually liked you my uncle was telling em one of his buddies had one as a pet i didnt bellieve him he told me it was the best bird dog he'd ever seen that he fluhs but wouldnt point and he never loss a bird when it was shot down and it would retrive duck pheasant and quail. I just laughed untill he showed me a picture of this coyote bring back a duck and one of him running back and forth like a lab. I tried to get pictures but i cant figure it out i think i need a scanner to get them but ill work on it. Just wondering what wild pets you guys have had. O and my uncle had a three legged bobcat for like 5years it was pretty sweet.


----------



## bigpuddin43 (Feb 13, 2007)

we had two baby pet deer when i was younger!! my grandfather cut a lot of hay and both had been hit by haybines!! we nursed them back to health and one of them would actually try to nurse from our doberman!! she would even let it but she was dry not like she was getting anything but the dobberman would just stand there!! one ran off one winter we assume a hunter got it cause it was just to friendly the other was hit by a car!! once they get so big you just cant keep them in a barn stall they will practically kill themselves trying to get out!!


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

We have had "pet" *****, squirrels, rabbits, and possums, at one time or another...but never a coyote... However, my wife's uncle came up with a coyote pup one time. They named him Yordy... Their son had gotten it to where it would play "fetch" with him, and come when called..... They had it maybe a little over a year, and then it died... All they could figure is that it got into something out around their place, maybe anti-freeze, and ate it.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

When my uncles were young they had racoons and skunks(de-scented). The ***** got pretty aggresive after about a year and they had to let them go, but they had the skunk for awhile. I tried to get a skunk when I lived with my folks but after getting sprayed 5 times in one day, ma put a stop to that.


----------

